# hat schon jemand KDE 3.5 beta1 ausprobiert ?

## SpeedyStevi

Liebe Gentooler

hat jemand von euch schon Kde 3.5_beta1 ???

Welche erfahrung wurden gemacht ?! eine installation empfehlenswert? oder noch zu buggy?!

vielen dank für feedback

steven

----------

## dertobi123

 *SpeedyStevi wrote:*   

> hat jemand von euch schon Kde 3.5_beta1 ???

 

Ja.

 *SpeedyStevi wrote:*   

> Welche erfahrung wurden gemacht ?! eine installation empfehlenswert? oder noch zu buggy?

 

Läuft, sieht gut aus, macht Spass. Leider semmeln Konqueror und Kmail hin und wieder unmotiviert weg.

----------

## himpierre

Läuft hier prima.

t.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bis jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme.

Sieht auch gut aus. Nur Kde-i18n-de macht Probleme beim Installieren.

Aber da ich eh alles auf Englisch habe, stört mich das auch nicht  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## ian!

Läuft sehr gut. Keinerlei Crashes bisher. Weder in Kontact/Kmail/Konqueror noch in den anderen Komponenten.

----------

## Roller

Ich habs auch installiert. So wie es momentan aussieht, läuft kde-i18n jetzt. Einfach den neuesten Snapshot vom ftp-Server ziehen, damit funktioniert es. Konqueror semmelt mir auch ab und zu weg, aber nur bei bestimmten Seiten und wenn ich mehrere Fenster offen habe. Es gibt aber eine Neuerung, wegen der es sich meiner Meinung nach lohnt auf die Beta zu wechseln: den neuen PopUp-Dialog wenn man eine CD oder einen anderen Wechseldatenträger an den PC anschliesst. Das erspart das Regelschreiben von Ivman.

Edit: Die neueste Version von kde-i18n kompiliert auch nicht.

----------

## hans0r

Bei mir friert das System reproduzierbar ab, wenn ich über Konquerer oder Firefox meinen Router neustarte.   :Confused: 

War bis vor kurzem noch Gnome-Nutzer und da trat der Fehler nicht auf. Bei KDE 3.4 glaub ich auch nicht.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich bin bisher mit meinem kde3.4 sehr zufrieden.ich warte außerdem lieber bist die 3.5 stable ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was mir jetzt grade so auffällt. Meine Bookmarks, unter rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop und dann Bookmark auswählen, sind weg seit dem Umstieg auf 3.5.

Ist das bei euch auch so?

Es gibt noch nicht mal mehr die Möglichkeit wieder eigene Lesezeichen hinzuzufügen.

Tobi

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

hat schon jemand die neuen funktionen von kopete getestet...

hab gelesen, dass es webcam support geben soll, sowie stabile dateiübertragungen etc.

vllt. kann sich ja mal jemand über kopete auslassen...   :Wink: 

thx im vorraus...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich schreibe diesen Post gerade das zweite Mal, nachdem mir die KDE-Beta eben abgestürzt ist.

Die neuen Funktionen von Kopete hab ich noch nicht getestet. (Hat übrigens ein neues Outfit)

Seit der nVidia-Treiber wieder funktioniert stürzt mir KDE regelmäßig ab. Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar, habe ihn auch an nem anderen Rechner schon gesehen. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es kein Hardwaredefekt ist.

Ansonsten bekomm ich bei jedem Start den Fehler, der Soundserver würde nicht funktionieren. Wenn ich Ton haben will, muss ich erst im Kontrollzentrum das Kreuz bei "Sound-System" aktiveren und deaktivieren und anschließend mit 'Übernehmen' bestätigen. Auf nem anderen Rechner bekomme ich in dem Zusammenhang manchmal mitten im Betrieb den Fehler "CPU Overload".

Die Probleme mit kde-i18n sind mit r1 inzwischen gelöst und auch das Menü ist wieder in Ordnung.

Achja: Was an Eyecandy dazugekommen ist, ist traumhaft.  :Smile: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Nachdem mit 3.4.x arts optional wurde, habe ich arts deinstalliert und es seitdem nicht bereut  :Wink: 

Was mich an 3.5 stört, ist daß der media:/ Ioslave nicht so will wie ich gern hätte - ein Klick auf einen Eintrag mountet das Gerät zwar, zeigt aber den Inhalt nicht an. Klickt man nocheinmal drauf, wird nocheinmal versucht, das Gerät zu mounten und wieder kein Inhalt angezeigt  :Sad: 

Sonst kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren - kicker schmiert sporadisch aus unerfindlichen Gründen ab, aber das stört mich weniger.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Leider semmeln Konqueror und Kmail hin und wieder unmotiviert weg.

 

Hmm, dann hat sich ja nicht viel verändert. Das passiert mir bei kde 3.4 auch dauernd.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Achja: Was an Eyecandy dazugekommen ist, ist traumhaft.

 

Screenshots please!!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Ich schreibe das auch gerade vom neuen Konqueror aus und bin bislang sehr zufrieden. Noch keine Probleme gehabt, allerdings bin ich auch erst etwa 30 Minuten am Testen.

Der erste Eindruck ist dabei gut. Konqueror stellt Schriften auf und in allen Elementen von HTML-Forms endlich sauber dar, die Tooltips, die in der Taskleiste und beim Umschalter zwischen den Desktops dazu gekommen sind, finde ich auch gut. Die gleichen gabs ja seit 3.4 für die Programm-Knöpfe der Bars, haben mir damals schon gut gefallen. Gut finde ich auch, dass man jetzt einstellen kann, wo der Mousecursor sein muss, damit eine ausgebledete Bar erscheint.

Sonst habe ich in den paar Minuten noch nichts neues entdeckt, aber da am Dienstag mein Semester wieder los geht, habe ich viiiiieeel Zeit zum Ausprobieren  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

bei mir geht seit dem Update folgendes nicht mehr (egal ob local or whatever -> kio):

rechte Maustaste im Konqueror auf ein File/Ordner: Properties: Tab "Permissions" > Button: Advanced Permissions. Da geht kein Dialog mehr zum Einstellen der Rechte des objekts auf...

kann das jmd. bestätigen? hab noch nicht auf bugs.kde.org nachgeschaut...

weiters macht Kate seit neuestem mehrere Instanzen als nur 1 auf...

cheers

----------

## Sas

Stimmt, ist bei mir auch...

----------

